# How Do you feel about... Camping??



## pinksugar (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, it's coming up to the Australia Day long weekend (not this weekend but next) and the new bf has suggested we go camping! yay!

I used to go camping quite a lot as a kid, and I always had an awesome time, running around, swimming, burning myself on hot marshmallows... all that fun stuff.

I think there are complete fire bans in my state due to the drought, so that's going to be a major disappointment...

I haven't been camping for about 10 years, but I'm really looking forward to it - usually I'm quite high maintenance, makeup, shopping, dinner... i think it will be a nice change to be pretty daggy!

But... I'm also thinking that maybe I should have some idea of what to do or to bring - I'm guessing we will do a bit of walking, and maybe spotlighting some animals... other than that, probably just swimming at the beach and lying around on the sand.

All I can think to bring is a collection of trashy romance novels for reading on the beach!

but what else? any suggestions? how do you feel about camping?


----------



## Karren (Jan 15, 2009)

I love camping!! and I can tell you some camping trips from hell... camping in the rain... for a week... camping in Canada... in the desert.... in the mountains... We have camped all over North America... and still do but now it's in our tent trailer!!!












Go for it, Rosie!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love camping! Especially when everyone is having fun and not being annoying. lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 15, 2009)

I say go for it. Camping brings back memories from when I was younger and my family and I would always camp. Of those were the good ole days. You'll have so much fun.


----------



## Darla (Jan 15, 2009)

i like camping too. for a couple it can be quite sexy if you are in a nice secluded spot. My favorite big meadows in shenandoah


----------



## esha (Jan 15, 2009)

Love it, love it, love it! Been going ever since I was 4. Stopped for awhile, but a bunch of us went last year and i miss how fun it is! (until after the first night we got kicked out of the camp site haha oops)

When I was 5, my family (5 people) plus another family (4 people) crammed into a minivan and took off for 5 weeks ones summer camping all over Canada and the U.S. We even made it to Disneyland! Best trip of my life, went to sooo many places! From Jasper to Washington to California and everywhere inbetween.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 15, 2009)

Ummm. Don't like it.

Don't like the bugs. Don't like the dirt. Don't like no electricity.

HOWEVER remember I am in Washington so the majority of the time it is grey/overcast/raining/drizzling... No Sun to make up for the other discomforts.





I have been to campsites in the day into the evening and not spent the night and had a nice time with the fire (even in the day- in the summer, there was a fire because it's just that cold in the woods here, not once you wander out but getting back to the site it's cold) wandering down the the river (no beach) to see what fishing folks were bringing in and the S'Mores every hour or so and just the sound of the fire cracking.





I would never sleep outside. Or in a camper that required me to dump my toilet. Bleh.





Overnight means room service, cable tv and a place to plug in my curling iron.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 15, 2009)

These days I will camp only in my camper trailer. Its semi civilised and I usually go to caravan parks where there is showers and Toilets. As far a power I usually take one of my mobility scooter batteries and there is enough power in one of those to last me a week for lighting and recharging the phone, running the little TV and so on.

I don't like the cold, went to Canberra a few weeks ago in the trailer and it was really hot during the day and freezing at night. Umm can do without the cold TY. lol I have a stretcher bed that is OK but can get a sore back from it occasionally.

Id really prefer a hotel.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 15, 2009)

I hadn't been camping in years, though just before Christmas I went camping with a couple of my girlfriends. I was worrying a little about it as I too am quite girly/high maintenance, but I ended up having a really good time. It was actually kind of nice to be out in the middle of no where, kinda relaxing! (though was nice to get back to my creature comforts at the end!)

I packed really casual clothing like comfy t-shirts, yoga pants, shorts, thongs (flip flops!), swimmers, hat, and a pair of sneakers. You want to be comfortable, so any of your half decent lounging around clothes that are ok to wear out of the house will do. Also, don't forget suscreen and insect repellant, ESPECIALLY the insect repellant!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 15, 2009)

lol, I won't forget the insect repellant!

I am kind of looking forward to this - it's just something really different! my friends all laughed when they heard, but I'm not incapable of roughing it!

I just hope I wont be too bored. I guess it's only a few days..


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 15, 2009)

Um Rosie...you are going to be camping with a hottie...and you be sleeping in a small confined tent... I have a feeling you might not get too bored


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bring a sarong, try and make sure that your clothes are made from cotton rather than synthetic, as it might be a really hot few days. If your staying near a beach, why dont you see about hireing a surf board or boogie board. Honestly the best things you can do on your trip are have sex, drink, and have time to yourself. I remember when i was younger whenever we went on trips i would spend a lot of time writing and painting. Maybe give yourself a temporary hobby - taking pictures of wildlife and sunsets can be lots of fun, and you'll be able to look back on it. Oh and one last thing that is a definite MUST.... the biggest, warmest, daggiest, cuddliest windcheater you can find, even if you have to raid an old ladies closet to get it.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, Bec, I will def. bear that in mind. I've been single so long that I forget these things!

Green, that is some awesome advice! I will totally take it


----------



## Lucy (Jan 15, 2009)

i've camped with my ex before, we went up to the coast and found a little campsite. it was actually really fun! i love camping, i've been doing it since i was 4!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, Bec, you took the words out of my mouth. So Rosie, just make sure you bring *clears throat* chewing gums.

I love camping, it brings back nice memories of my childhood's holidays.

You can definitely bring a sarong, it's versatile, i wear mine as a skirt, a dress or to simply cover my shoulders when i'm a bit cold. Also bring a windcheater, helps when the night is cold. Comfy clothing, sneakers or hiking boots if you have a pair. A handy knife, swiss type (ask your dad, he must have one).

For the beach, i bring sudoku or crosswords, that kind of stuff (curiously it's the only time of the year i do some !), or crime/detective stories (lol Agatha Christie is great for that !) or the latest scifi book i have bought.

I like to throw my ideas on the paper and i get especially inspired during holidays so i always pack a pencil or two, plus a small notebook.

Don't forget the sunscreen and the creams for sunburns, just in case.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 15, 2009)

I love camping, but don't go much anymore. Ummm, I think everyone else is suggested all that I can think of.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate camping, with a vengence LOL

So I'm not really much help with suggestions





I've always hated camping, even when I was a kid. I don't like dirt, or being below cold (I guess that's not too much of a problem for you in Australia though, especially 'cos it's summer there now, right?), or wildlife so camping isn't really my thing haha


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jan 15, 2009)

You couldn't pay me enough to camp. :[ I'm terrified of spiders. I hate being outdoors. But you seem like you enjoy it, I say GO!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 15, 2009)

Nature and i have a mutual understanding...

I don't like it and it doesn't like me lol

Nah it sounds like a very nice time, I think i would just miss my air/con too much especially since yesterday hit 40c+!!!

Im also sure you won't get bored too lol...


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 16, 2009)

The only think i dont like about it is that you look and feel like crap the entire time! but i love the idea of the campfire, a big group of friends(or that particular someone



...) and roasting marshmellows and whatnot all night


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 16, 2009)

haha, Usersassy, that's kind of what I was thinking!

soooo ripped off that there's a fire ban


----------



## Shelley (Jan 16, 2009)

i haven't been camping for years. i love roasting marshmallows on the fire etc. i would bring books, crossword puzzles etc to keep myself busy if the weather was crappy or if i wanted to relax. the things i always found useful for camping are.. flashlight, bug spray, first aid kit, matches, candle in a jar.

i only had one bad experience camping. you are lucky you don't have bears in australia. when i was 10 years old i was camping with my uncle in british columbia, canada. it was a remote area, not a tourist campground with showers, amenities. you have to store food away from your campsite so bears aren't attracted. my uncle actually cooked all the food far away from the site as a precaution. his clothes that he wore while he cooked were not kept in the tent because of lingering food smells that could attract bears. he followed all precautions.anyways in the night i heard noise outside but figured it was my uncle waking up. early in the am i woke up and my uncle said did you hear that noise. i said yeah. he said he saw an outline of a bear walking by the tent. i thought he was trying to scare me because he liked to do that. outside the tent in soft ground were huge paw prints of a grizzly bear. i was mortified and said i want to leave. my uncle was a tough guy but i sensed he was a bit frightened too. we left. i guess the bear wondered why we were out in the middle of nowhere in his/her territory lol.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not into like "roughing it", but I do like to go camping with a camper. I love every aspect of camping except for the sleeping outside in a tent part. I HATE bugs, I'm afraid bears will get me, snakes, etc.

Sitting out by the fire, toasting marshmallows, telling stories, drinking, cooking, playing cards, bike riding etc. is soooo much fun though. I just need to sleep somewhere inside. We camped for years, but my grandparents had a huge motor home so we all slept in there at night. My kinda camping. We had a blast.


----------



## Sarah Beth (Jan 16, 2009)

I love camping! And I actually prefer to rough it and camp in a tent vs. a camper.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 16, 2009)

Rosie you can still roast the marhmellow over some hot coals, like on a bbq lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've only camped once, at a team building camp. I live in S'pore so there's not much camping to be done I guess. I personally do not like camping at all, I remember the one time when I had to camp with bad memories. There were no toilets so you had to just find some bush/grass area to do your business, there were lots of mosquitoes, and there's lots of dirt everywhere on the ground. After that one time, I swear never to go camping again. To add injury to insult, the team building camp was actually quite expensive, I'm just thankful the school paid for it and my parents didn't have to fork out a cent.

Although camping is not my thing, I hope you enjoy your upcoming camping trip anyway!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 17, 2009)

Anige, I totally would hate it if there were no facilities. And doing stupid 'team building' activities would def. be bad... I guess it's different if you're doing whatever you want, right?


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yes, they had some facilities, like an actual dorm and canteen, its just they have the outdoor camping thing as well, so you had to trek into the nearby jungle to camp on the camping clearing with no facilities and do all the team building stuff which resulted in fights because people couldn't agree on any one way to do things! But yep, I guess its different if you are going on a camp where you can do whatever you want, its more fun this way, are you all set for your trip?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2009)

haha, of course not. A man is organising it, therefore it is not even booked, LOL.

He said he'll book today. (If there's space left.)


----------



## MACGin (Jan 20, 2009)

While I'm a total girly girl (minus anything pink) I absolutely LOVE camping! I prefer primitive camping to cabin or trailer camping (though the year I camped in a hurricane and the 3 months I spent on the side of a mountain IN A TENT in the middle of a snowy winter a trailer might not have been so bad!)

Before I was vegan, I LOVED spit cooking turkey and now I love to cook stews on the fire an cook corn cakes on a freshly cleaned huge rock. Hiking is ALWAYS a fun adventure and just really sitting in the quiet beauty of the woods...it will just relax you.

Make sure to pack layers (depending on where you are, nights can get chilly and I prefer a hoodie at night anyway - protecting from the night bugs)

Enjoy yourself and have a fabulous time!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, of course not. A man is organising it, therefore it is not even booked, LOL.
He said he'll book today. (If there's space left.)





Obviously forgot this weekend is a LONG weekend? lol let's hope you can still get a place!


----------



## Darla (Jan 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i haven't been camping for years. i love roasting marshmallows on the fire etc. i would bring books, crossword puzzles etc to keep myself busy if the weather was crappy or if i wanted to relax. the things i always found useful for camping are.. flashlight, bug spray, first aid kit, matches, candle in a jar.
i only had one bad experience camping. you are lucky you don't have bears in australia. when i was 10 years old i was camping with my uncle in british columbia, canada. it was a remote area, not a tourist campground with showers, amenities. you have to store food away from your campsite so bears aren't attracted. my uncle actually cooked all the food far away from the site as a precaution. his clothes that he wore while he cooked were not kept in the tent because of lingering food smells that could attract bears. he followed all precautions.anyways in the night i heard noise outside but figured it was my uncle waking up. early in the am i woke up and my uncle said did you hear that noise. i said yeah. he said he saw an outline of a bear walking by the tent. i thought he was trying to scare me because he liked to do that. outside the tent in soft ground were huge paw prints of a grizzly bear. i was mortified and said i want to leave. my uncle was a tough guy but i sensed he was a bit frightened too. we left. i guess the bear wondered why we were out in the middle of nowhere in his/her territory lol.

Shelley I am glad you told that story. I have always been so so careful not to bring food into the tent etc. and everyone thought i was just being a fart. 
But it can happen! the only place i really came close to seeing bears when camping was in theGreat Smokies National Park. Bears everywhere!

darla


----------



## cutepetz (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't really camp much Only went camping like 3 times XD and is those at the resort kind where you sleep in the hall.. I want to try in a tent someday T-T but singapore doesn't have much place we can go


----------



## dani88 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been camping a few times, mostly all great experiences, but really 'roughing it' is not my idea of a relaxing vacation! Maybe if it was just you and some friends, but not when you're responsible for kids and all of the attendant stuff/ possible emergencies, etc....For me it would be a nice camper, or else just skip the camping and go to a nice hotel, lol! ;-)


----------



## Ricci (Feb 13, 2009)

My fiancee and kids and I camp 3-4 times a summer very single year its relieves stress and enables us to get in touch with nature.. we do bring food. lots of it, marshmallows and hot chocolate as well,

We love sitting around a bon fire at night its so much fun!

and my fiancee will fish too .. its the funnest time


----------



## jwicc (Feb 16, 2009)

Bugs. In the woods. Where no one can hear you scream.

Um, no thanks. Enjoy it, though, if it's your thing!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 16, 2009)

Camping, and 'roughin it' to me is staying at the Holiday Inn :S


----------

